# Empresario Nómada: ¿cuál es el mejor país para crear una nueva empresa?



## Registrador (28 Jun 2011)

Hola Amigos,

He decidido que voy a crear una empresa de software y programación web. Me niego a crearla en España para que los putos socialistas me metan la mano en el bolsillo (que te follen ZP).

Me gustaría saber qué país europeo es el más _business friendy_, el que tiene menos bur*r*ocracia y pocos impuestos.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## YOL (28 Jun 2011)

Vete a canarias,un conocido se fue alli por los impuestos y de burocracia parece que pasan bastante ,


----------



## Pat (28 Jun 2011)

El tema es interesante, con internet el pequeño empresas tiene bastantes opciones para dislocar su empresa anuqué no creo saber cómo se podría hacer.
Siguiera el hilo

Realmente para mirar opciones habrá que tener una idea sobre el volumen de negocio y el % de beneficios que esperes conseguir. De entrada yo no descartara a España.


----------



## eolico (14 Jul 2011)

en europa, irlanda por impuestos e idioma

pero si no te importa cambiar de aires, vete a algun sitio donde las ganancias por actividades en el exterior esten exentas


----------



## damnit (20 Jul 2011)

Plantéate Asia


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Nov 2011)

........................


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Nov 2011)

iba a abrir un hilo nuevo, pero he encontrado este que es mi mismo caso asi que me permito reflotarlo para recoger ideas. Yo creo que haya mas gente en el mismo caso.

Llevo una larga y muy activa carrera de 13 anyos en IT. Me gusta trabajar y me he divertido. Pero esto *se les *ha acabao. No me veo de empleado espanol, no me veo de empresario espanol, no me veo de funcionario espanol, no me veo de parado espanol, no me veo cobrando una pension espanola. Supongo que eso quiere decir que no me veo de espanol. He pasado por UK unos 5 anyos, entre pitos y flautas, habiendo sido contractor, empleado y estudiante y poco mas o menos lo mismo, no veo futuro en aquella sociedad. Lo mismo en cualquier otra sociedad uropeda.

Asi que despues de muchas vueltas mi plan es: montarme una empresa de internet (mi profesion), facturar online y, con ello, viajar. Fuera crisis. No voy a dar trabajo (vengo de malas experiencias y soy tecnicamente casi autosuficiente) y pagare los menos impuestos posibles. No tengo deudas, ni pareja, ni hipoteca, ni ataduras en ningun lado. Nada me ha convencido lo suficiente para adquirir compromisos porque lo que pasa me lo vengo oliendo 8 anyos, Asi que podria perfectamente en el rol de emprendedor nomada. Me seduce un huevo la idea. Lo que vende esta sociedad me interesa poco o nada.

Mi plan de momento es irme a Lima (con 6000 euros, al cambio actual, vives anyo y medio+ sin trabajar, en la playa) en un piso alquilado con internet. Igualmente podria hacerlo en India pero es mas dificil por el visado. La idea despues seria USA, si se mantiene en pie El Imperio, o China. Y luego veremos.

Dado que voy a estar viajando, no voy a tener domicilio fijo asi que tengo libertad de elegir donde crear mi startup (cuando facture mas de x) y que banco elegir. Hace 4 anyos cree una empresa en UK, se hace por internet en 20 minutos y el mismo dia te devuelven los papeles por email. Luego has de pagar 140 libras mes a un contable porque cumplir con la hacienda inglesa tiene tela. Ya la he cerrado y aunque es facil abrirla, el hecho de pagar 140 libras mes a un contable me va a hacer cambiar de pais para la siguiente vez.

Mis dudas son:
* hay alguien que ya este usando esta formula para poder intercambiar trucos de como hacerlo lo mas sencillamente posible.
* alguien me puede decir cosas sobre lima? Hay alli algo de tecnologia? (si bien nada me impide desarrollar en lima y vender en europa o america que seguramente sea el plan).
* en que pais crear la proxima empresa? (considerando costes de contable, impuestos, etc)
* donde abrir la cuenta de banco (nunca he usado banca online, supongo que es la idea.....)

Bueno, el hilo pretende un poco disenar la aventura a quienes esten pensando algo parecido. (He leido el hilo referenciado arriba pero no es el mismo caso).


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (30 Nov 2011)

Andorra y Gibraltar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Nov 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-empresa-en-gibraltar-estando-en-espana.html


----------



## +18 (7 Dic 2011)

Interesa el asunto.


----------



## bortik_voltz (20 Dic 2011)

El futuro son los paises emergentes. Europa ya es un cadaver. Te diria que te vayas a Peru, pero en Peru no queremos espanoles por ser toscos y racistas


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Dic 2011)

bortik_voltz dijo:


> El futuro son los paises emergentes. Europa ya es un cadaver. Te diria que te vayas a Peru, pero en Peru no queremos espanoles por ser toscos y racistas



Hola bortik_voltz,

curiosa respuesta porque ya he ido a Peru. Actualmente vivo en Lima, en Miraflores. Decir que de momento no me disgusta. Veo a la gente con ganas de trabajar y eso ya es un avance respecto a lo que conozco en Europa.

Bueno, lo de ser espanol, macho, donde tengo que presentar la instancia para renunciar????? Ser espanol es malo en espana, ser espanol es malo en europa, y ser espanol es malo en sudamerica. Me quedan Asia y EEUU. Maldita sea la tierra donde, por desgracia, he nacido!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Llevo siglos lamentando y criticando a mi asqueroso pais y sus borregas, parasitas y vividoras gentes.

Como algo me huelo al respecto, en realidad no quiero que me quieran por ser espanol y estoy montando mi empresa por internet a costes de Peru. Nadie me tiene que conocer a mi, sino a mi empresa, y mi empresa no es espanola.

Podrias por favor elaborar un poco eso de: _"pero en Peru no queremos espanoles por ser toscos y racistas". _Ojo, que no estoy en desacuerdo contigo, pero no crees que al decir no queremos X por ser racista, tu mismo estas siendo racista??? Por cierto, eres Peruano? En que te basas para dcecirlo? Puedes aportar algun caso practico? (me ahorrarias perder tiempo tratando de negociar aqui si por defecto ya estoy "marcado" por ser espanol y por tanto mejor me centraria en "mis cosas").

Gracias por adelantado por la info


----------



## bortik_voltz (20 Dic 2011)

amigo y que haces en Peru , has ido a hacer negocios o a buscarte la vida? He visto que ultimamente muchos espanoles estan llendo a Peru. Como te estan tratando los peruanos?

Hace un anio estuve vendiendo un departamento en miraflores y entre los interesados por el piso habian varios espanoles, hablando con un espanol me conto que estaban comprando propiedades en Miraflores como inversion, para alquilar y hacer negocio, estaban sorprendidos por el hecho de como se podia hacer negocios en Peru tan facil.

Yo si soy peruano, estuve estudiando una maestria en espana, y por eso odio a espana y a casi todos los espanoles no a todos, pero me parece que son gente muy ignorante, maleducada, racista, que todavia tienen una vision colonialista hacia sudamerica, los unicos espanoles que tengo de amigos y los que aprecio son espanoles que no han vivido en espana y que tiene algo de mundo, la mayoria de espanoles no pueden ver mas alla de sus narices y creen que eso es el mundo, tienen una vision muy estrecha y limitada frente a sus ojos, ademas creo que espana es algo muerto es un cadaver, no veo nada bueno en espana, no se, a veces creo que tambien es una cuestion de energia o compatibilidad de energias , me siento mas comodo en ciudades como berlin o londres , pero espana lo detesto y espero que les pase algo horrible , una guerra, una hambruna , una colapso del pais , esas cosas son buenas porque ayudan a madurar y evolucionar.



sociedadponzi dijo:


> Hola bortik_voltz,
> 
> curiosa respuesta porque ya he ido a Peru. Actualmente vivo en Lima, en Miraflores. Decir que de momento no me disgusta. Veo a la gente con ganas de trabajar y eso ya es un avance respecto a lo que conozco en Europa.
> 
> ...


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Dic 2011)

bortik_voltz dijo:


> amigo y que haces en Peru , has ido a hacer negocios o a buscarte la vida? He visto que ultimamente muchos espanoles estan llendo a Peru.



Me he venido con una idea de empresa en internet. Mi idea es crear algo yo mismo en internet, lo justo para poder financiarme. Los bajos costes de Peru me permiten vivir sin trabajar, solo en lo mio, durante bastante tiempo. Una vez financiado (cross fingers), montar en Peru algo asi como un equipo de desarrollo, y, entonces, con producto y equipo. irme a moverlo a EEUU y Asia, viajando. Porque Peru? Pues por costes y por ganas de trabajar de la gente. En Espana lo intente anteriormente y es imposible. Solo conseguiras que te atraquen , te apaleen, te jodan y te sableen. Bueno, esa es la idea, otra cosa es que lo consiga...... Que es, sino, la vida si no tenemos ilusiones de hacer cosas???? Conservar ilusiones en Espana es una herejia. Si pueden te quemaran en la hoguera.



bortik_voltz dijo:


> Como te estan tratando los peruanos?.



Pues llevo solo 2 semanas como para tener una opinion. En principio no me puedo quejar, parece que hacen las cosas faciles. Van al asunto, y no a sacar 200 problemas para no hacer nada, como en se haria en Espana. Me escuchan lo que digo en lugar de analizarme a mi, como harian en espana. Y por otro lado tengo acceso a muchisimos medios y recursos a bajo precio, pues en esta sociedad parece que es algo facil de acceder. Que mas quiere un emprendedor? Mi idea no es quitar trabajo, ni cosas de aqui, si al reves traerlas. Porque? No se, porque es uno emprendedor? Tampoco se.

Bien es cierto que el contacto por internet y los emails no he recibido mucha respuesta, pero es posible que se deba a las fechas en que estamos. Aun no tengo una opinoin formada de como ven a un extranjero-espanol.



bortik_voltz dijo:


> Hace un anio estuve vendiendo un departamento en miraflores y entre los interesados por el piso habian varios espanoles, hablando con un espanol me conto que estaban comprando propiedades en Miraflores como inversion, para alquilar y hacer negocio, estaban sorprendidos por el hecho de como se podia hacer negocios en Peru tan facil.



Si, de momento eso me ha parecido. Mi departamento actual lo ocupaba otro espanol. Aunque no me dedique al negocio de los pisos sino de la tecnologia. Pero tengo en la cabeza una foto como que se lo que va a pasar en Peru en los proximos 20 anyos, es decir, burbuja, pisos, pelotazo.... ojala no caigais en la misma, pero las infrastructuras de aqui si que demandan inversion.

Me sorprende una cosa. Cuando hablo de que he venido a hacer, todo el mundo ofrece presentarte contactos. Yo digo, gracias, pero en principio no he venido a hacer nada "por contactos". Primero tengo que probar que funciona yo lo que quiero hacer, y despues esos contactos vendran a mi. Aqui parece que la vision es mas a-la-espanola.



bortik_voltz dijo:


> Yo si soy peruano, estuve estudiando una maestria en espana, y por eso odio a espana y a casi todos los espanoles no a todos, pero me parece que son gente muy ignorante, maleducada, racista, que todavia tienen una vision colonialista hacia sudamerica, los unicos espanoles que tengo de amigos y los que aprecio son espanoles que no han vivido en espana y que tiene algo de mundo, la mayoria de espanoles no pueden ver mas alla de sus narices y creen que eso es el mundo, tienen una vision muy estrecha y limitada frente a sus ojos, ademas creo que espana es algo muerto es un cadaver, no veo nada bueno en espana, no se, a veces creo que tambien es una cuestion de energia o compatibilidad de energias , me siento mas comodo en ciudades como berlin o londres , pero espana lo detesto y espero que les pase algo horrible , una guerra, una hambruna , una colapso del pais , esas cosas son buenas porque ayudan a madurar y evolucionar.



Pues macho, no puedo estar mas de acuerdo contigo, palabra por palabra. Si, eso es, por desgracia, mi pais. Yo vengo de vivir casi 3 anyos en UK, aunque ya habia vivido otros 2 hace bastantes anyos, he trabajado en buena parte de Europa. UK lo vi muy mal esta vez, asi que en lugar de volver a espana me fui, esta vez, a Lima. No tengo planes de volver a Espana en 10 anyos. Prefiero irme a la India o EEUU despues de Peru, si hiciera falta. En Espana pienso como tu, esta todo el pescado vendido, y la gente no se quiere enterar *porque el dia que se enteren se daran cuenta de lo que realmente son*. Sinceramente, no se si lo podran soportar.


----------



## forestal92 (21 Dic 2011)

bortik_voltz dijo:


> El futuro son los paises emergentes. Europa ya es un cadaver. Te diria que te vayas a Peru, pero en Peru no queremos espanoles por ser toscos y racistas



Tu no los querras... Pero tus paisanas se vuelven loquitas con los europeos.

Un amigo ha estado alli unos meses y dice que en españa ni en 10 vidas se hubiera ligado a tantas.

Agricolamente si tengo entendido que estais en pleno desarrollo. Desconozco en el tema forestal.


----------



## bortik_voltz (27 Dic 2011)

Hola amigo, muy interesante tu respuesta, estaba viendo un video Joseph Tainter donde habla sobre como las naciones emergentes tienen mas potencial para innovar que los paises industrializados.

En los paises industrializados la produccion de la innovacion esta declinando, cada vez se necesita mas y mas recursos para investigar y desarrollar nuevas tecnologias, hay una tendencia creciente a la complejidad en las sociedades que requieren soluciones mas costosas energeticamente, por lo tanto el costo de la innovacion se hace mas alto llegando hasta una situacion de rendimientos decrecientes donde cada vez hay que invertir mas y mas pero los beneficios son menores.

Por lo tanto el potencial actual para crear empresas de innovacion tecnologica es en el tercer mundo, donde los costos son menores y las companias pueden lucrar de simpre innovaciones que no serian lucrativos en el primer mundo.


Cuales crees tu que son las diferencias entre espana o europa y perú para hacer negocios y montar una empresa? a nivel de leyes que diferencias has encontrado?


a que medios y recursos tienes acceso que no tienes en espana?


Hacer una empresa en europa vs tercer mundo?


En peru la gente te ofrecen contactos porque te ven como oportunidad, en peru todo funciona por contactos , tener buenos contactos es tener poder.



Saludos










sociedadponzi dijo:


> Me he venido con una idea de empresa en internet. Mi idea es crear algo yo mismo en internet, lo justo para poder financiarme. Los bajos costes de Peru me permiten vivir sin trabajar, solo en lo mio, durante bastante tiempo. Una vez financiado (cross fingers), montar en Peru algo asi como un equipo de desarrollo, y, entonces, con producto y equipo. irme a moverlo a EEUU y Asia, viajando. Porque Peru? Pues por costes y por ganas de trabajar de la gente. En Espana lo intente anteriormente y es imposible. Solo conseguiras que te atraquen , te apaleen, te jodan y te sableen. Bueno, esa es la idea, otra cosa es que lo consiga...... Que es, sino, la vida si no tenemos ilusiones de hacer cosas???? Conservar ilusiones en Espana es una herejia. Si pueden te quemaran en la hoguera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Dic 2011)

bortik_voltz dijo:


> Hola amigo, muy interesante tu respuesta, estaba viendo un video Joseph Tainter donde habla sobre como las naciones emergentes tienen mas potencial para innovar que los paises industrializados.
> 
> En los paises industrializados la produccion de la innovacion esta declinando, cada vez se necesita mas y mas recursos para investigar y desarrollar nuevas tecnologias, hay una tendencia creciente a la complejidad en las sociedades que requieren soluciones mas costosas energeticamente, por lo tanto el costo de la innovacion se hace mas alto llegando hasta una situacion de rendimientos decrecientes donde cada vez hay que invertir mas y mas pero los beneficios son menores.



Eso que comentas creo que es la ley de rendimientos decrecientes que salio aqui en el foro anteriormente. De todo lo que esta pasando, o va pasar, el mundo llamado Occidental, deberia sacar ciertas conclusiones:
* por muy rica que sea una sociead, siempre es necesario el progreso y personas que quieran cambiar las cosas, siempre hay que cambiar las cosas como mejor mecanismo de distribucion de la riqueza (dentro de la propoa socedad rica),
* respecto a sociedades mas pobres, ademas la sociedad rica debe estar continuamente *reinventadose y creando valor*. De lo contrario se quedara sin empresas y se iran a las sociedades mas pobres.
* entre esas cosas a cambiar estan las cadenas de valor para no caer en la ley de rendimientos decrecientes donde el dinero apenas se mueve ya que se mantienen las mismas cadenas con retorno fijo y cada vez mas largas.​
Bueno, son mis conclusiones, no soy economista (aunque cada dia los veo mas equivocados). Pero en una sociedad donde eso no pase, creo que no es una sociedad libre.

Mi respuesta son como emprendedor de garaje, de momento. Para montar una empresa necesitas empezar por cosas basicas que en el mundo occidental no estan disponibles.
* Simplemente el tener un sitio donde vivir sin hipotecar tu tiempo (sin vivir con tus padres o vender tu alma al diablo por una hipoteca que nunca vas a devolver o vivir de alquiler y logicamente tener que trabajar para pagarlo), comer barato, comprar un ordenador, alquilar un local.... todo tipo de servicios a precios bajos.
* Y muy importante el tema sueldos. En Espana alguien que te ayude no te cuesta menos de 1500 euros. Aqui, por ese dinero puedes tener varias personas, posiblemente mas de 4-5, a salarios locales, por ejemplo, digitadores.
* Si ademas consigues ganari dinero en euros, libras o dolares, a costes locales, tu capacidad de auto-financiacion se multiplica.
* Sobre el tema legal no me he metido aun. 
* Sobre la actitud de las empresas locales aun no te puedo dar opinion.​
Como esta semana y pico ha estado cas todo parado por tema Navidad, dejame un tiempo para madurar las respuestas. Pero, asi alguna idea:

* estando aqui si veo que puedes acceder a lo mejor del primer mundo (su mercado) desde lo mejor del "tercero" (sus costes), especialmente con internet. 
* El mundo Occidental, a dia de hoy esta lleno de empresas zombies, creo que, en realidad, todo es zombie. Como se puede levantar nada asi? Quien se juega su dinero en ese escenario si a lo mejor tienes clientes y manana quiebran? Y que ademas son exclavos de quienes les mantienen semivivos. Ls propias necesidades de las empresas estan distorionadas ya que funcionan con inyecciones de dinero, no por la eficiencia de sus cadenas de valor, por lo cual es muy posible recibir senyales "falsas" del mercado.​


bortik_voltz dijo:


> En peru la gente te ofrecen contactos porque te ven como oportunidad, en peru todo funciona por contactos , tener buenos contactos es tener poder.



Entiendo, aunque me parece una vision un tanto local. Igual que en Espana, dicho sea de paso. Es el emprendedor que da servicios. Habiendo emprendido y saliendome mal anteriormente, sobre todo por el factor humano que es lo mas jodido, si saque alguna conclusion. Si haces algo que interesa, no necesitas contactos (asumiendo que tienes unos medios basicos), ellos vendran a ti. Si no vienen, es que lo que haces no es suficientemente bueno. De tal forma que el hecho de que vengan te puede servir de barometro.

El problema que le veo a los contactos es que, en cuanto empiezas a funcionar por contactos, has perdido el control de lo que quieras hacer. Seguramente ellos dirijan, y te convertiras en un exclavo de tus contactos (aun cuando te sea muy rentable).

Bueno, dejame un tiempo para juntar mas experiencias, que acabo de llegar, y casi en Navidades, y contesto mas en concreto a tus preguntas. Pero de moemnto, lo que buscaba, un espacio para poder emprender sin sentir el aliento de una sociedad que se autodestruye encima creo haberlo encontrado.

Saludos.


----------



## luarca84 (31 Dic 2011)

Está bien hacer negocios tanto en Londres como en Perú.
Si quieres seguridad jurídica vete a Londres. Si quieres dar un pelotazo vete a Perú,
pero ten cuidado porque cada poco tiempo hay un golpe de estado y te puedes ver sin empresa.

Golpes de Estado exitosos y líderes “autoproclamados” en Perú… Un brevísimo repaso. : Una Bitácora de Jomra


----------



## sociedadponzi (31 Dic 2011)

luarca84 dijo:


> Está bien hacer negocios tanto en Londres como en Perú.
> Si quieres seguridad jurídica vete a Londres. Si quieres dar un pelotazo vete a Perú,
> pero ten cuidado porque cada poco tiempo hay un golpe de estado y te puedes ver sin empresa.
> 
> Golpes de Estado exitosos y líderes “autoproclamados” en Perú… Un brevísimo repaso. : Una Bitácora de Jomra



1. Llevo mas de 1 anyo tratando de cerrar un Ltd en Londres
2. Mi problema de momento no es el juridico, es el de crear valor. Respecto al tema juridico tratare de que este lo menos ligfada a un sitio concreto posible. De ahi el nombre del hilo Si pudiera en el pais internet.
3. No se lo que quieres decir con pelotazo. No hay mejor pelotazo que atracar un banco. Si quisiera un pelotazo, no perderia el tiempo montando empresas.
4. Me vengo lejos de Espana para librarme de espanoles, envidias y mentalidad de pelotazo


----------



## Roger-That (1 Ene 2012)

Para ser del sector IT veo que andas bastante despistadillo... El desarrollo web está copado y poco vas a rascar. Échale huevos, busca un problema, resuélvelo con tus conocimientos, monta un plan de negocio, y si vas enserio proponte el crear empleo... te abrirán las puertas allá donde vayas, y más si llevas el inglés bien (incluso los bancos con la que está cayendo) Doy fé.


Si vas a Sudamérica:

Start-Up Chile – Entrepreneurs Welcome! - Boosting High Potential Entrepreneurship in Chile


Info sobre lo que pasa en USA de costa a costa, y alrededor del mundo tb:

StartupDigest | The best information about the tech startup world

Para todo lo demás: GIYF 

Suerte


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Ene 2012)

Roger-That dijo:


> Para ser del sector IT veo que andas bastante despistadillo... El desarrollo web está copado y poco vas a rascar.



No entiendo lo de *copado*: 

1. Si te refieres a Rascar? Servicios? Charcuteria? No gracias. No voy a eso. Eso es IT a-la-espanola. Hay otras formas. Eso no es internet.

2. Si te refieres a que esta todo hecho, no amigo, esta todo por hacer. Lo que pasa es que la mayoria se dedican a la charcuteria (punto 1).

Que no es la forma que mandan "los canones" de hacer estas cosas, ni el tipo de empresa que se estila en espana? Ok, y deberia serlo? Estoy un poco harto de lo que pone "el manual", generalmente escrito por quien nunca emprendio nada.



Roger-That dijo:


> Échale huevos, busca un problema, resuélvelo con tus conocimientos, monta un plan de negocio, y si vas enserio proponte el crear empleo... te abrirán las puertas allá donde vayas, y más si llevas el inglés bien (incluso los bancos con la que está cayendo) Doy fé.



He pasado por ahi, recibi una, no mala, subvencion por mi proyecto, y por desgracia me junte con espanoles. Ahi murio el tema. Como montar una empresa con la union sovietica, hoyga, donde las cosas se hacian por el voto de la mayoria, incluyendo empleados. Pa flipar... Con lo aprendido, ahora lo quiero hacer solo o con acuerdos mercantiles no de partnership.



Roger-That dijo:


> Si vas a Sudamérica:
> 
> Start-Up Chile – Entrepreneurs Welcome! - Boosting High Potential Entrepreneurship in Chile
> 
> ...



Gracias por los enlaces.

No tengo dinero para vivir en esos paises y a la vez dedicarme a lo que quiero hacer. No quiero convencer a inversores porque no los necesito. Si funciona, no los necesito. Si no funciona, no los necesito. Mi ingles es bueno (5 anyos intermitentes en UK) pero no es excelente. Hay miles de "emprendedores" persiguiendo a inversores a dia de hoy. No tengo ganas de competir en vendehumos con 1000 mas, romperme los cuernos con un elevator pitch o que mi proyecto dependa del juicio de personas concretas (generalmente politicos si es subvencion publica). Yo quiero hacer que funcione, no convencer a otros para que se queden con la empresa. Como puede alguien tener la cara de hacer unas estimaciones de ingresos serias en un plan de proyecto con el entorno macroeconomico que tenemos? Antes de "delegar" la parte tecnica quiero arrancarlo yo y autofinanciarme. Pero ojala tuviera los recursos de Marc Vidal, para andar todo el dia de aca para alla. Y no quiero dedicarme "al recurseo". No necesito apenas, al menos inicialmente, ayuda tecnica. De la competencia, no me preocupa. La crisis va a hacer buenas purgas, sobre todo de "recurseros". Dado que voy a trabajar en internet, que mas da el lugar? Pues aquel que me permita vivir. Si vivir es un problema, como voy a emprender?

Espero haberte contestado. Quiero probar mas la forma americana del DIY que la espanola. La espanola ya la he probado y me parece mas limpio atracar un banco o montar el Instituto Noos. En cuanto metes gente a tu proyecto, pierdes capacidad de decision y, si no te aportan nada, para que? Durante 15 anyos de vida profesional, saltando de empresa en empresa, no he conocido a nadie que yo piense que me podria aportar algo (excepto capital). De ahi lo de emprendedor (empresario) nomada.


----------



## guajiro (1 Ene 2012)

Pues chico, la forma "americana" funciona con contactos... o networking.

Tu crees que es casualidad que Facebook haya salido donde salio?


----------



## sociedadponzi (1 Ene 2012)

guajiro dijo:


> Pues chico, la forma "americana" funciona con contactos... o networking.
> 
> Tu crees que es casualidad que Facebook haya salido donde salio?



Eso que tu dices se llama pelotazo. Esa es la mentalidad "espanola" aunque sea americana. Es americana de la edad Obama.. Una empresa montada a base de talonario y marketing, no a base de aportar algo nuevo.

Todo a su tiempo:

_*En 1998 Larry y Sergey continuarón trabajando para perfeccionar la tecnología de búsqueda. A pesar de la fiebre "puntocom", no lograbán encontrar inversionistas que financiarán Google, teniendo que conseguir dinero de sus familiares y amigos.* Hasta que en el verano de ese mismo año Andy Bechtolsheim (cofundador de Sun Microsystems y vicepresidente de Cisco Systems) les firma un cheque por 100,000 dólares a nombre de "Google Inc.. Sin embargo "Google Inc." no existe, y para cobrar el cheque necesitarón buscar un local y fundar una compañía con ese nombre._

Para que vale un inversor? Pues para proporcionarte los recursos para llevar a cabo tu proyecto. Bien, en lugar de quemarme en buscar inversor y perder la capacidad de decision, Eso lo tengo en Peru.

Una vez echado a andar hablaremos de inversores, *pero sin necesitarlo*, y sin quemarme buscando "inveshosh" en la economia de la cancamusa.

Por otro lado, aplicar reglas de la sociedad de los ultimos anyos, pensando en que nada va a cambiar, me parece un error. Va a haber cambios disruptivos. Ni quiero que me pillen (por ejemplo con empleados o con creditos encima) y quiero tener full control de la capacidad de maniobra (en Peru, si el mundo se va a la mierda, nada va a cambiar, siempre ha estado en crisis). 

Dime un lugar del mundo donde puedas formar un equipo humano que no este expuesto a "la crisis". Yo en el mundo occidental no lo veo.

Peru funciona como inversor, pero en lugar de aportar capital, aporta bajos costes. Al final es lo mismo.


----------



## El Heraldo Español (18 Ago 2012)

Solido dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que los del cono sur os llaman bolitas porque sois pequeños, redondos, oscuros y feos?
> 
> 
> ¿Por cierto sabías que la raza aria tiene un CI superior al que tienen los mestizos de la mayoria de paises americanos? Por eso cualquier país europeo es más rico que la cloaca de donde procedes.
> ...



ME cago en tu puta madre, sin acritud hoyga. como buen español.


----------



## Solido_borrado (18 Ago 2012)

El Heraldo Español dijo:


> ME cago en tu puta madre, sin acritud hoyga. como buen español.



El muerto de hambre este nos desea una hambruna porque nos odia ¿Y usted me insultá a mi?

:Aplauso:

Y me he quedado corto, que si digo todo lo que pienso me banean de por vida ::


----------



## inmi_soy (18 Ago 2012)

Solido dijo:


> El muerto de hambre este nos desea una hambruna porque nos odia ¿Y usted me insultá a mi?
> 
> :Aplauso:
> 
> Y me he quedado corto, que si digo todo lo que pienso me banean de por vida ::



Ya ves que hasta en España las Palomas les disparan a las escopetas.

Sino para que veas como te apoyo en contra del indocumentado ese, que después de estudiar y vivir en España se pone a hablar basura, por que eso y nada más que eso es lo que esta diciendo el impresentable.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Ago 2012)

Solido dijo:


> Por eso cualquier país europeo es más rico que la cloaca de donde procedes.



bueno para cloaca ya tenemos la nuestra que es bastante dificl de superar.



Solido dijo:


> Por cierto no desees muchas hambrunas, porque los españoles tenemos muy mala ostia, y cuando no halla comida para todos los tuyos acabareis en el mar o dentro del puchero.



si algun dia sales de tu pueblo, descubriras que no somos tan importantes, es mas, como pais somos casi irrelevantes


----------



## Enterao (19 Ago 2012)

bortik_voltz dijo:


> El futuro son los paises emergentes. Europa ya es un cadaver. Te diria que te vayas a Peru, pero en Peru no queremos espanoles por ser toscos y racistas





jua jua . europa un cadaver ? españa o los pigs podran ser cadaveres ....pero 
norte europa es la hostia como siempre ha sido.

en sudamerica no hay mas que pulgas...mayormente por elementos como tu que no sabe ni hacer la o con un bote...


----------



## forestal92 (19 Ago 2012)

Bueno, y que tal va la cosa por el Peru??

Cuentanos tus aventuras y como ves el pais a nivelempresarial?


----------



## sociedadponzi (31 Ago 2012)

forestal92 dijo:


> Bueno, y que tal va la cosa por el Peru??
> 
> Cuentanos tus aventuras y como ves el pais a nivelempresarial?



Hello, bueno el pais va como un tiro. Crece al 7%. Peru es una sociedad tan emergente como que antes de llegar a hacer IT aun tienen que poner los semaforos en las calles. No he conseguido muchos puntos de coincidencia con el mercado de aqui, realmente viven de construccion y minas y con eso les va de pm, asi que no necesitan pensar en IT hasta dento de 20 anyos. La unica IT que hay son las empresas espanolas. Realmente yo tampoco necesito nada de la sociedad en estos momentos asi que a mi bola. No me relaciono a nivel de empresas, no veo mucho a ganar con ello.

Como Peru esta en invierno estoy pensando si moverme a las playas de Ecuador, pero analizando 3 cosas sobre todo, los precios, la seguridad y el internet. Cuando avance un poco mas en mi proyecto vere si empiezo a hablar con mas gente aunque podria tener ayuda de alguien/contratar algo simplemente por internet. Tampoco necesito emplazamiento fisico. {erp en el futuro, cuando avance yo mismo.

Lo que da por saco es lo poco preparadas que estan las sociedades para esta forma de vida: ni los bancos abren cuentas a no residentes, ni es facil moverse con los visados. Ademas hace falta una web social para conectar a gente que quiera funcionar asi y aprender los trucos y referencia de los sitios, alquileres, asi que si alguien se anima ya tiene un usuario.


----------



## gfexc (17 Oct 2012)

Nueva Zelandia tiene un registro en linea, rápido, solo se necesita un Director, lo cual facilita los trámites para cuentas bancarias. Igual que Panamá, si la compañía no factura en NZ, se puede aplicar con el fisco para ser una compañía exempta de impuestos, o una Look Through Company (LTC)


----------



## euriborfree (17 Oct 2012)

gfexc dijo:


> Nueva Zelandia tiene un registro en linea, rápido, solo se necesita *un* Director, lo cual facilita los trámites para cuentas bancarias. *Igual que Panamá*, si la compañía no factura en NZ, se puede aplicar con el fisco para ser una compañía exempta de impuestos, o una Look Through Company (LTC)



Panamá requiere 3 directores


----------



## Gian Gastone (20 Oct 2012)

Al final en todo el mundo habrá la misma mierda y todos seremos morenitos.


----------



## 888z (20 Oct 2012)

Hola bortik_voltz,

Estoy harto de ver videos de niños pobres de Peru y realmente les deseo suerte para que solucionen sus problemas.

Por muchas desgracias nos pase a los españoles, nunca estaremos como Perú. En realidad, te podría decir que os deseo una desgracia como tu dices hacia los españoles ("una guerra, una hambruna , una colapso del pais"), pero no soy como tu. 

PD: Aprende a escribir las comas por favor, que me duelen los ojos.


----------



## No Registrado (21 Oct 2012)

los estandares de construccion de peru son de los mas altos del mundo, ya que se hacen los edificios a prueba de terremotos

crecen tanto porque parten de la miseria mas absoluta, aparte del petroleo

pais lider en alucinogenos, paraiso de farmaceuticos suizos

sobre IT, muchas universidades, muchos universitarios, y mucha miseria, por lo que resulta facil financiar proyectos


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Oct 2012)

No Registrado dijo:


> los estandares de construccion de peru son de los mas altos del mundo, ya que se hacen los edificios a prueba de terremotos



Desconozco la calidad de los edificios, pero si se que la zona de miraflores no se pueden crear edificios altos porque el terreno no es firme, aparte de los terremotos.



No Registrado dijo:


> sobre IT, muchas universidades, muchos universitarios, y mucha miseria, por lo que resulta facil financiar proyectos



yo no lo veo. Creo que precisamente porque parten de abajo 2 cosas:

* antes de llegar a ser una sociedad del conocimiento, aqui hay que poner los semaforos. Por lo que veo aqui se valoran las cosas tangibles y es logico teniendo en cuenta de donde vienen. Si no lo puedo tocar, no vale nada o poco.

* En referencia a IT, creo que hay 20 anyos por delante de traer productos ya hechos y vender servicios o consultoria sobre ellos. Con lo cual ya no hablamos de IT, sino de esfuerzo comercial. No necesitan desarrollar nada.


----------



## Vytautas (30 Nov 2012)

me interesa mucho este tema puesto que yo dentro de unos años me tengo que plantear si quedarme en españa o irme a otro pais de Europa.

me hace gracia lo que dice el autor del hilo..ahora con rajoy meten mas mano no?jaja

por si no lo sabeis los yankis,que nos llevan decadas de ventaja en estos temas ya tiene materiales muy utiles del "empresario nomada" o nomadpreneur como ellos llaman:

Nomadpreneur.com!


----------



## cuasi-pepito (6 Dic 2012)

A los que se quieran ir de emergentes que lo hagan YA.

Van a petar en poco, no les doy ni 3 años. Eso sí, en tres años podeis ganar bastante pasta.....en cuanto veais que la cosa se paraliza largaos. 

En Brazil ya ha eptao la burbuja, el Santander ha despedido al 2% de su personal y el último PIB solo ha subido en 0,6%...y eso que se supone que hasta los Juegos la cosa iría para arriba y el estacazo sería post-juegos.

Y la situación post-emergente será el caos, ya que habrán disfrutado de lo bueno de unos años de crecimiento.

Aprovechad estos 3 años para hacer pasta, luego ya....


----------



## Pedorro (6 Dic 2012)

Respecto a la pregunta incial, habría que ver quienes son tus posibles clientes.

Por ejemplo, si tus clientes son principalmente otras empresas ubicadas en Espanya, no es buena idea trasladarse a un paraíso fiscal, porque la ley espanyola impide que una empresa espanyola haga pagos a empresas de paraísos sin retención de IRPF, por tanto, no te pueden pagar en limpio, y el supuesto ahorro fiscal, desaparece.


Cualquier país de la UE, tiene impuestos muy altos. Se dice de Irlanda, pero joder, la empresa solo paga el 12.5%, pero luego a nivel personal los impuestos son altos, hasta un 41% sobre dividendos. O sea .. casi el 50% de los beneficios de la empresa. De que te sirve entonces?


No sé, la gente habla muy alegremente de cosas que desconoce. Irlanda tiene un impuesto de sociedades muy alto, pero cuando sacas el dinero de la empresa, te dan el hachazo. De que sirve que te vayas a irlanda a montar tu empresa de disenyo web si luego vas a pagar un 12.5% y después hasta el 41%?? joder, es que para cantidades importantes se paga menos en Espana, no jodas !





> si la compañía no factura en NZ, se puede aplicar con el fisco para ser una compañía exempta de impuestos, o una Look Through Company (LTC)




Eso no es así, pero bueno.

La gente por lo general, no entiende que es eso de las sociedades trasparentes, y este es otro ejemplo de ello.

Las sociedades transparentes, no pagan impuestos, sino que los que pagan impuestos, son sus "miembros", ya que los beneficios de la empresa se atribuyen a éstos. Es decir, a nivel de impuestos, es como si fueras autónomo.

Tampoco es verdad que estás exento "si no facturas en NZ". Estás exento si la compania no tiene actividades en New Zealand, que es distinto, y no tiene nada que ver con dónde facturas. Para no hacer actividades en NZ, hace falta que todos sus miembros sean "no residentes". Por tanto, ya que cotizan como autónomos, y no hay establecimiento permanente en NZ, es como si fuera una empresa extranjera, pero legalmente constituida conforme a la ley neocelandesa.


El problema es que si la actividad económica no se realiza en nueva zelanda, es porque se realiza en otro sitio, y por tanto, es ahí donde se pagan los impuestos.


Es lo mismo que las LLC en EEUU, o las LLP en gran bretanya.


----------



## forestal92 (15 Dic 2012)

Sociedadponzi, sigues por Peru? Mas novedades?

Un saludo


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Dic 2012)

forestal92 dijo:


> Sociedadponzi, sigues por Peru? Mas novedades?
> 
> Un saludo



Nada, para mi area que es la IT, Lima es una perdida de tiempo. Es logico en una sociedad donde aun hay que construir los semaforos. 

Asi que me he ido de Lima a la playa en un pueblo costero, Pimentel, cerca de Chiclayo, con internet, en el norte de Peru. En su momento, cuando haya avanzado en desarrollos, vere como dar el salto a USA, si USA tiene pinta de aguantar.

Lima es terreno de constructores y pelotazos inmobiliarios. Y ultimamente se ve movimiento emprendedor en temas de agricultura tambien. Pero el peruano no esta hecho para emprender, y nada de nada para fabricar tecnologia. Inician cosas pero no las terminan, no tienen palabra, los compromisos no van con ellos, no soportan el riesgo, no se creen a si mismos y son bastante acomplejados, no entienden el hacer cosas sino que solo buscan crear relaciones, su vision es siempre local y los que tienen el poder no permitirian otra cosa porque perderian su poder.... vamos, como los espanyoles, pero peor. Eso si, como usuarios estan a la ultima. 

Lo mejor de Peru es su excelente comida.


----------



## chaber (15 Dic 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> *
> Lima es terreno de constructores y pelotazos inmobiliarios. Y ultimamente se ve movimiento emprendedor en temas de agricultura tambien. Pero el peruano no esta hecho para emprender, y nada de nada para fabricar tecnologia. Inician cosas pero no las terminan, no tienen palabra, los compromisos no van con ellos, no soportan el riesgo, no se creen a si mismos y son bastante acomplejados, no entienden el hacer cosas sino que solo buscan crear relaciones, su vision es siempre local y los que tienen el poder no permitirian otra cosa porque perderian su poder.... vamos, como los espanyoles, pero peor. Eso si, como usuarios estan a la ultima.
> 
> Lo mejor de Peru es su excelente comida*.



Que es como España, osea que si vas en plan a sacae rédito de la burbuja inmobiliaria igual hasta ganas alguna pela.. no?


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Dic 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Que es como España, osea que si vas en plan a sacae rédito de la burbuja inmobiliaria igual hasta ganas alguna pela.. no?



parece claro que esta habiendo una burbuja aqui. Alla donde vayas en Peru obras y martillazos. Pero tambien son conscientes de que tiene fecha de caducidad cuando termine la inversion externa. Por tanto se repetiran los patrones de espanya, unos se forraran y otros se quedaran pillados (si bien tienen los tipos al 8%).


----------



## murpi (18 Dic 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> parece claro que esta habiendo una burbuja aqui. Alla donde vayas en Peru obras y martillazos. Pero tambien son conscientes de que tiene fecha de caducidad cuando termine la inversion externa. Por tanto se repetiran los patrones de espanya, unos se forraran y otros se quedaran pillados (si bien tienen los tipos al 8%).



He llegado a este hilo a través de tu recomendación. 

¿Cómo entraste en Perú? Me refiero a los temas legales, cuánto tiempo puedes quedarte, etc. 

En mi caso sólo necesito un ordenador y una línea de ADSL para mi pequeño negocio, y me planteaba Europa, ya que no hay problemas de residencia de ningún tipo. 

¿Qué país de Europa pone más facilidades a los emprendedores? Lo único que necesito es que tenga el nivel de vida lo más económico posible, y que no se queden con el 50% de mis ingresos. 

Sudámerica me iría bien, ya que cobro en dólares, pero no podría venir a ver a la familia y tendría el problema de la residencia. Además, y llamadme racista, trato muy a menudo con personas de América Latina y es una pesadilla. 

La mayoría tiene el conocimiento justo para pasar el día, si les llega, y eso que con los que trato se supone que es un estrato medio de la sociedad, ya que tienen blogs, páginas webs, etc.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 Dic 2012)

murpi dijo:


> He llegado a este hilo a través de tu recomendación.
> 
> ¿Cómo entraste en Perú? Me refiero a los temas legales, cuánto tiempo puedes quedarte, etc.
> 
> ...



Tengo la misma filosofia, internet, laptop, costes minimos, seguridad y que se viva bien. De momento no he abierto la empresa hasta que empiece a facturar, aunque no creo que lo haga en Peru. En Peru dispones de 6 meses de turista y cuando te pases del plazo tienes una multa de 1 dolar por dia excedido. Si es un anyo, deberias pagar 365 dolares de multa. Si sales y vuelves a entrar a los 6 meses se reinicia el conteo por lo que en teoria no hay limitacion. Por tanto es de los sitios mas faciles para espanoles. Por otro lado, dudo que los precios de Europa puedan competir. 

Sobre el tema de donde crear la empresa aun no te puedo decir porque aun no lo he creado legalmente (aunque ya tengo la web y mis productitos). Yo paso bastante de la gente aqui porque tampoco necesito nada de ella. Vivo en la playa en Pimentel por 300$ en una casa alquilada a 20 metros de la playa, empezando el verano, que es como un hotel de lujo. En este pueblo ningun problema de seguridad. Estoy como emprendiendo de vacas. Mi idea es poder viajar (Ecuador, Peru, Costa Rica, Asia...), o quiza ir a USA si "mejora", pero de momento creo que me quedare aqui una temporada. Al final el trabajo lo llevas encima digamos lo cual es una ventaja de la hostia,

De todas formas, me interesa el tema de lo que descubras por ahi tambien. Yo estoy muy contento con mi ubicacion actual, muchisimo mejor que Lima, pero miro a ver que opciones hay para conocer mas sitios. Deberiamos tener una red social, por cierto, para informarnos de este tipo de cosas.... seguro que hay mas gente igual.


----------



## JesseJames (10 Jun 2013)

Sociedadponzi, como te va?


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Jun 2013)

JesseJames dijo:


> Sociedadponzi, como te va?



Hola Jesse, pues no news, sigo currando en Pimentel conmigo mismo y el ordenador a la espera de poder subir algo a internet. Y cuando empiece a poder facturar entonces si pensare como moverme. Pero de momento, mi objetivo es intentar facturar a traves de internet y tengo la tranquilidad aqui para dedicarme a ello. No hay demasiado interesante fuera.

Y tu al final que has decidido? Te has movido a algn pais? Estas trabajando tambien en lo tuyo?


----------



## JesseJames (10 Jun 2013)

¡Que va amigo, yo soy estudiante aun! Pero ando repasando los hilos de este subforo, se aprende mucho. Y sobre todo te das cuenta de lo mala que es España para emprender...

Una pena. Te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## rdo (24 Oct 2013)

Desde hace un tiempo que he estado leyendo sobre esto, pero los artículos por lo general son de guiris (americanos, británicos, ..) haciendo esto. Hay algún forero o alguien conoce algún caso un poco más local?

Supongamos que trabajas desde tu casa online y tienes clientes en todo el mundo. Si lo haces aquí tienes que hacerte autónomo como mínimo. 

Otra opción es crear una empresa en un país donde sea fácil hacerlo (por ej UK o USA) y luego tú puedes facturar a esta empresa como autónomo u obtener beneficios al repartir dividendos. 

Hasta ahí todo claro, pero qué ocurre si tú empiezas a cambiar de sitio cada X meses? Hay alguna manera de "renunciar" a ser residente fiscal sin tener que serlo en otro país? Por ejemplo, si viviera 4 meses en Francia, España e Italia, cómo se haría?

Otra opción que leí es que para evitar complicaciones lo mejor es hacerte autónomo en tu país, entonces haces que "trabajas" en tu país aunque en realidad estés dando la vuelta al mundo. Eso está muy bien para países como UK en donde ser autónomo no tiene un coste elevado, pero en el caso de España sería un despropósito ya que poco sentido tendría pagar la SS estando tú en la otra punta del mundo. Una posibilidad sería irme a UK y darme de alta allí de autónomo, y no ser así residente fiscal en España. La complicación de esto es tener que irse a UK a demostrar que resides allí o por lo menos hacer lo justo y necesario para abrir una cuenta bancaria y darte de alta.

Si alguien conoce de algún blog o foro sobre este tema y más orientado al caso español le estaré agradecido.


----------



## valladolid (24 Oct 2013)

pillo sitii


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (31 Oct 2013)

Yo he conocido gente con empresas que se han mudado a otras zonas/paises que si, les viene mejor economicamente, pero que carecen de sanidad decente y con un montón de chusma que no aprecia nada la vida y te pegan un tiro si no les das el móvil, asi que, si te dá igual todo, puedes irte a Detroit.


----------



## laowai (5 Sep 2014)

rdo dijo:


> Hasta ahí todo claro, pero qué ocurre si tú empiezas a cambiar de sitio cada X meses? Hay alguna manera de "renunciar" a ser residente fiscal sin tener que serlo en otro país? Por ejemplo, si viviera 4 meses en Francia, España e Italia, cómo se haría?



A grandes rasgos, porque no estoy al corriente de los detalles:

La residencia fiscal no la decides tú, sino las agencias tributarias. No es algo a lo que puedas renunciar voluntariamente.

El primer paso para determinar tu residencia fiscal es en qué país pasas más de medio año. Si vives más de 180 días en un país, eres residente fiscal allí.

Si no es el caso, la residencia fiscal es el lugar donde tengas la mayor parte de tu patrimonio.

Por supuesto, cada agencia tributaria que tenga conocimiento de tu existencia va a preferir que seas residente fiscal suyo para ser quien se lleve tus impuestos, y ahí es donde puede que tengas que dar explicaciones si no estás de acuerdo, pero para empezar lo deciden ellos, no tú. Lo que necesitas es tener todo bien documentado para poder demostrar que los impuestos los pagas en algún sitio, y que ese sitio es el que corresponde como residencia fiscal.

Lo habitual es que tengas que declarar en cada país todos tus ingresos mundiales, y luego explicar a cada uno cuál es tu residencia fiscal y demostrar que pagas los impuestos correspondientes allí.

Espero que te quede claro el principio básico. Lo que sé es sólo porque me he ido informando ante la posibilidad de hacer ese tipo de vida (menos de medio año en cada país) en un futuro cercano.


----------

